# Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I discovered a neat little feature of the park distance control yesterday - I can't remember reading about this in either the sales brochures or the owner's manual:
There are indicators for the PDC lights mounted on the inside cabin roof of the car, over the middle of the rear window. When the transmission is in reverse, these display the distance to objects at the rear of the car.
I always thought that the front PDC indicators functioned the same as they do on (European) Mercedes products, meaning, if the car is in reverse gear, the front indicator lights display the distance to objects at the rear. But this does not seem to be the case - it appears that both the front and rear sensors work independently when the car is in reverse, with the front displays (on the top of the dashboard) displaying distance to objects at the front, and the rear display (on the cabin roof) displaying distance to objects at the rear.
PanEuropean
*Rear PDC display - (not in use in this photo)*








*Rear PDC display - when transmission is selected to reverse*


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (PanEuropean)*

Yes, Pan European, what you describe is exactly how it works. It's in the manual but not easy to find!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (dtwphaeton)*

Its like that on the Treg also.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (Juaser)*

I also discovered tonight that the aural tone is different between the front and rear sensors - when I first began to move the car, there was an object very close to the front, so the front red light was on and the tone sounding due to activation of the front sensor. A few moments later, I had backed up quite close to an object near the rear bumper - the rear red light came on and the warning tone sounded again, but at a different frequency.
PanEuropean


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (PanEuropean)*

I believe the sensors work in neutral as well.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (VDUBfanatic)*

That is correct. Thanks for adding it.
Michael


----------



## Airedaleheaven (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (PanEuropean)*

OK, I give up. Can the Park distance control be retrofitted to the Phaeton? If so, can someone provide details? Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (Airedaleheaven)*

Not easily, and not without considerable expense.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (PanEuropean)*

I use it every day to great advantage... so I can park close to columns and not hit them.
I've established that I will not consider purchasing any car that does not have front and rear parktronic.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_I use it every day to great advantage... so I can park close to columns and not hit them.


They're also possible to, ahem, "outrun".







As always, let common sense and sense of vision prevail -- it's an aid, not a crutch.


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

I was backing out of a neighbors' driveway yesterday and heard the warning but thought it was the beep for not having my seatbelt on yet. I hit a Mercedes in the rear panel. I wish the warning tones were radically more agressive.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ron kramer)*

Hi Ron:
The volume can be turned up quite easily - just ask the staff at your VW dealer to increase the volume next time the car is in for service.
Adaptation channel 01 of Controller 76 adjusts the front warning tone, and adaptation channel 02 adjusts the rear warning tone. I have the rear warning tone set to be somewhat louder than the front tone - that seems to make sense to me, because I can usually see what is in front of the car.
Michael


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

Michael, thanks to both responses


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (ron kramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ron kramer* »_I was backing out of a neighbors' driveway yesterday and heard the warning but thought it was the beep for not having my seatbelt on yet. I hit a Mercedes in the rear panel. 

Ouch!


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Thanks for this valuable piece of info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (R8ordered)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_

They're also possible to, ahem, "outrun".









Yep, and banghead too. If you back up slowly enough, you will never outrun them too. 
Yes, I did learn that through the school of hard, very hard knocks.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (Itzmann)*

Rub it in that some of us don't have the sensors. I really want them, and probably need them. Though I've gotten pretty good at backing this long thing up. I did tap something once like a concrete garage barrier, little scrap. If the Passat loaner I had has them, no reason the Phaeton shouldn't...hey we have everything else.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Park Distance Control - Undocumented Feature (derrickonline)*

There is also another item, very easy to use, when backing. It's called a rear view mirror.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I made the adjustment to the volume of the rear PDC today.

On a side note, the danger of having these "crutches" (or niceties) is getting in trouble when they are not there.

Two of my cars have PDC, my wife's commuter car, a Jetta TDI, does not. Several times I've backed that car up waiting for the feedback from the parking sensors that aren't there, luckily I haven't hit anything, yet.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

My wife slowly backed into a car even with the system screaming at her. She was in a tight spot.

The amount of damage she did to the other car with nary a scratch to the Phaeton was revealing to her.

She is much more confident of the Phaeton's ability to protect her in an accident - which was my primary reason for purchasing it for her.

I am out a chunk for damage to the other car, but my wife's confidence in the mass surrounding her is probably worth it.

I wrote a large check to the other party (two quotes from body shops) but can't see a mark on the black Phaeton.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Your checkbook dodged at least one bullet. You're lucky the nice little chrome surround on your rear bumpers face didn't need to be replaced - not inexpensive . Ask my wife, she made me buy one a few years ago . She now knows what all the noise and blinking lights over the back seat do :facepalm:.
Ron


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> There is also another item, very easy to use, when backing. It's called a rear view mirror.


I can't see much out of my rear view mirror - in the sun the beige 'parcel shelf' reflects far too much light to see through the rear window, and in the dark the reversing lights are far too dim, compared with my other vehicles.

Has anyone had the rear window air vent painted black to help reduce the glare? Is this a major dismantle?

Also, is there a fix for dim reversing lights?

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

